# JL Audio CP108LG-W3v3 ported sub woofer



## Fanman47 (Sep 13, 2009)

JL Audio CP108LG-W3v3 ported sub woofer | eBay

Sucks that the grill is dented. Perfect otherwise. 

Thanks for looking.


----------

